# Got the work truck turned into a billboard today!



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Year 4 of business, figured it was time for an upgrade and a more noticable logo!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You can read it . Lots of signs on trucks and vans are hard to read or even figure out what trade you are in. Simple is best.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice looking graphics!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks great. Man do I miss having the view of the mountains of BC. Although most of the time I was seeing them from Vancouver, which I do not miss. Much.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Decided to match my pumps to my truck and swapped to Graco!


...no idea why the image uploaded sideways but oh well!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking setup. You’re rolling like a king! (Get it? Royalty...king? Man I just kill myself sometimes.)

Seriously, very nice!


----------

